# Looking for radio regulations book



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello everyone
I'm looking for one of those "regs" books we studied in college. I think it was orange with all the Q codes at the back,
Anyone with any info can PM me.
Thank you.

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

I left out the e in regulations maybe the powers that be can correct it for me
many thanks

all the best

Hughesy


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I got at least 60% in the exam, just ask what you need to know - as long as it isn't about Post Radios.

John T


----------



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

hughesy said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm looking for one of those "regs" books we studied in college. I think it was orange with all the Q codes at the back,
> Anyone with any info can PM me.
> Thank you.
> ...


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Handbook-op...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1334661370&sr=1-1

Regards, John.


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

trotterdotpom said:


> I got at least 60% in the exam, just ask what you need to know - as long as it isn't about Post Radios.
> 
> John T


Hi John
I was thinking of taking out a radio ham's ticket thought I'd get a regs book for the Q codes

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## IAINT (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Hughesy

Do you mean the handbook for radio operators, if so, should be able to get one on e-bay.

Regards
Iain T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

The Radio Amateurs probably have their own handbooks with this info but take a look at: http://www.qsl.net/w5www/qcode.html

I was interested to read QRRR is the radio ham land distress signal. Maybe for a home invasion or something. You live and learn.

Good luck.

John T


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks john

trying to find a ham book right now,

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I took the Cold War seriously too until I went to Russia and saw how useless they were.

Instead of QRRR, maybe the CIA should have made all the Amateur Stations go GRRR and the Russians would have run away.

John T


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Or have a look at this in Wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q_code

or just google on Q Codes

I have the ITU handbook, but there are 13 pages of them !!

David
+


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks for all you info and help guys

all the best
hughesy


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Not really relevant, but my copy of the 'Handbook for Radio Operators' is blue; never seen an orange one, wonder what the significance might be?

Amateurs do seem to attach different meanings to some Q-codes: e.g. QRA


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Naytikos said:


> Not really relevant, but my copy of the 'Handbook for Radio Operators' is blue; never seen an orange one, wonder what the significance might be?
> 
> Amateurs do seem to attach different meanings to some Q-codes: e.g. QRA


There was a change of edition late '60s/early '70s, I believe, as a consequence of changes arising from the 1967 WARC. But the memory fades - it might have been the 1979 WARC. I was no longer at sea so cannot comment on the differences between the two editions. On visits to ships I noticed that the colour had changed but was never sufficiently interested to find out what else had been added/removed. We even had both versions in the office bookcase for reference but I can only remember using the one current at the time.

No doubt someone who was at sea during the changeover (or at college during the changeover) will remember.


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

Naytikos said:


> Not really relevant, but my copy of the 'Handbook for Radio Operators' is blue; never seen an orange one, wonder what the significance might be?
> 
> Amateurs do seem to attach different meanings to some Q-codes: e.g. QRA


Hello OM
There was an Orange-coloured edition preceeding the Blue-coloured one - we used it in Part2 / MRGC back in the early 70's.

Rgds / 73's


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I thought the orange one came after the blue one. It contained extra Q codes: QO series (Has your teleprinter run out of paper and what not) and a couple of other things that I forget now. Maybe I never took a lot of notice anyway. When I did the General Certificate we weren't tested on that stuff, they assumed we knew it. Probably we did.

John T


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Deffo the orange first.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

In post 13, Naytikos says his was blue in 1966. I reckon the orange one came out in the late '70s.

John T


----------



## Bill Greig (Jul 4, 2006)

No, orange edition was at least early 70's. I remember it well. We started the MRGC in 72 and the orange edition was standard issue.
Bill


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Well said,Bill.

Trotterdot wrong again.


----------



## Victor India Papa (Feb 4, 2011)

Bill Greig said:


> No, orange edition was at least early 70's. I remember it well. We started the MRGC in 72 and the orange edition was standard issue.
> Bill


My copy is light blue and is marked:
"Post Office copyright 1975
First published 1914
Fourteenth edition 1975
Second impression 1978"


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

i think the copyright date was the only thing in it that we didn't have to memorize.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Mine in the 1964 was Blue.

Hawkey01


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Do you mean the ITU book?

If so, I have one, and it is red.

Circa 1979.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

What's an ITU Book?

Thank you Hawkeye ... Blue it was!!! I call on ex Bridlington Sparks69 to verify. Call Sparks69, Call Sparks69 .....

The Blue one pre-dated the MRGC by quite a few years, in the days when real Sparkies had PMG Certificates. The Orange one must have had something to do with the "troubles" in Norn Irn.

John T.


----------



## R719220 (Oct 5, 2011)

All I know is this....

From starting radio college in1958 to leaving the sea in 1964 it was blue. Until this thread I had never even heard of an orange one. tdp is right again!


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

The "Blue" Handbook was the 1961 edition and was the one in force when I was at sea in the early 60s. The "Orange" Handbook was the 1968 edition and came in after my time. I have copies of both and, at first glance, it's difficult to see what changed apart from an extra note in the preamble to the Q codes and asterisks against some of them. The note reads "8. An asterisk * following a Q code abbreviation means that this signal has a meaning similar to a signal appearing in the International Code of Signals."

= salaams et bv de gwzm + VA


----------



## ChasD (Mar 27, 2008)

If you have a quick scratch through the Gallery section, you can see copies of issues from the buff 1954 edn onwards. Some changes to the Q codes but nothing huge overall.
Ebay Item number: 220995710740 might be relevant but not showing a picture.
Regards Chas


----------

